# Hello :)



## shin0bi (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi everyone.

My name's Alain, and I am considering the purchase of a Nissan 300zx.

I've always liked Nissans, especially the 300zx for the way it looks 
and sounds, but I have no idea what they are like to own, drive, etc.
Which brings me here to this forum.

I've already got a daily driver, which is a 2001 Saturn SC2. Its good 
on gas, fully loaded, and is a very nice car, and while I love it do 
bits, it is by no means a performance vehicle! I find myself craving real performance.

Anyways, I'm hoping that through browsing this forum and talking to all of you, I'll be able to make an educated descision on the purchase of a 300. 

Cheers!


:newbie:


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

shin0bi said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> My name's Alain, and I am considering the purchase of a Nissan 300zx.
> 
> ...


The Z is a great icon of the 90's. Which Z are you looking to get a TT (TwinTurbo) or a NA (Normally Aspirated)?

And do you have a cash reserve to do all the maintenance?


----------



## shin0bi (Mar 24, 2008)

I think ideally I'd like the twin turbo. The n/a car would be nice, but doesn't have to power figures I'm looking for. I wanna be able to put down a serious amount of power without getting too far into aftermarket stuff.
I'm not exactly a do it yourselfer when it comes to cars... unfortunately I dont have the time or the mechanical prowess to be able to do much more than bolt-ons...


I guess one of my bigger questions is how much cash should I have reserved, presuming I can find a late generation with lower milage (which shouldn't be too hard based on a few searches I've done)

Nissans are supposely pretty well built, and I've read that the engines should last an average of 250,000 miles if properly maintained.

What are more common failure points of a 90-94 300zx TT?
I've read alternators might be problematic? What about transmissions and engines, or other things like that?
The last thing I wanna do is get stuck with a lemon!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

If it's a TT then you'll need to have the motor checked out along with the turbos. I won't lie the Z32 cost a lot to maintain because the VG30dett is cramped in the engine bay. 

Also have patients when looking for a TT they a very hard to find in good shape. 

Here is a link to help you answer your questions. 
Nissan 300ZX Enthusiast's Buying Guide - Sport Compact Car


----------



## shin0bi (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, thanks a million for that link. Hopefully it'll be really helpful!


----------



## shin0bi (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, firestorhm!

I hope maintenance doesn't cost too much. I am waiting to buy until I find a nice clean one with low milage. They are out there, I just gotta be patient. I dont wanna have a project car, but if it needs some work to get it up to spec, I wont worry too much.


----------

